# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى تايلاند

## الوسادة

العاصمة
(وأكبر مدينة)	       
      بانكوك

اللغة الرسمية        
   	تايلندية

تسمية السكان    
  	تايلانديون

نظام الحكم	   
ملكية دستورية

الملك	بوميبول أدولياديج

رئيس الوزراء	ابهيسيت واي تشاتشيوا[1]

المساحة	
المجموع	513,120 كم2 (50)
198,115 ميل مربع

نسبة المياه (%)	1.1

السكان	
- توقع 2010	66,404,688 (21)

- الكثافة السكانية	132.1/كم2  (88)
342/ميل مربع

الناتج المحلي الإجمالي	تقدير 2009
(تعادل القدرة الشرائية)	
- الإجمالي	$539.871 مليار 
- للفرد	$8,060 

الناتج المحلي الإجمالي (اسمي)	تقدير 2009
- الإجمالي	$263.889 مليار 
- للفرد	$3,939 

العملة	بات تايلندي (THB)

المنطقة الزمنية	 (UTC+7)

- في الصيف (DST)	 (UTC+7)

جهة القيادة	اليسار

رمز الإنترنت	.th

رمز الهاتف الدولي	66+

العملة الرسمية

عملة البلاد الرسمية في تايلند هي البات وكل الف بات توازي 29.50 دولارا.

----------


## الوسادة

مملكة تايلاند هي بلد في جنوب شرقي آسيا، تحدها كل من لاوس وكمبوديا من الشرق، خليج تايلاند وماليزيا من الجنوب، وبحر أندمان وميانمار من الغرب. تعرف تايلند باسم "سيام" أيضا، وقد كان اسم البلاد الرسمي حتى تاريخ 11 مايو 1949 م. تعني كلمة "تاي" الحر في اللغة التايلندية. اشتق من نفس اللفظ (تاي) الكلمة التي تطلق على السكان أي تايلنديون، تستعمل بعض الأقليات المتواجدة في البلاد كلمة سياميون عند الإشارة إلى سكان البلاد.

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]

أصل التسمية

كانت تسمى سابقة ب(سيام ) أو مملكة سيام ومنها أشتقت التوائم السيامة لتسجيل أول حالة لهذا النوع من التوائم في العصر الحديث. وحاليا تسما تايلاند وهي مشتقة من كلمتين وهي بمعنى أرض الأحرار وذلك لأنها الدولة الوحيدة التي لم تتعرض للأستعمار في منطقة جنوب آسيا .

[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]


التضاريس

تضم تايلند العديد من المناطق ذات التضاريس المتباينة، وقد أوجدت التقسيمات الإدارية تبعا لذلك. تغلب التضاريس الجبلية على شمال البلاد، وتتواجد فيه أعلى قمة في البلاد: "دوي إنتانون" ويبلغ ارتفاعها 2،576 مترا. تتواجد هضبة "كورات" في شمالي شرق البلاد، ويحدها من الشرق نهر "ميكونغ". يمتد واد "تشاو فرايا" في وسط البلاد، ويواصل مجراه إلى أن يصب في خليج تايلند. في الجنوب يقع مضيق "كرا إيستموس" والذي يطل على شبه الجزيرة الماليزية.


المناخ

المناخ في تايلند استوائي وتميزه الرياح الموسمية. يسود جو ماطر، حار وغائم عندما تهب الرياح الجنوب شرقية في الفترة من منتصف مايو إلى شهر سبتمبر. ثم تهب رياح شمالية شرقية حاملة معها جوا رطبا في الفترة من نوفمبر إلى منتصف مارس. من أهم المدن في البلد العاصمة بانكوك بالإضافة إلى ناكون، راتشاسيما وساوان.




[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*


السكان




البوذا المستلقي في معبد وات فو
تهيمن اثنتين من العرقيات، "تاي" و"لاو" على التركيبة العرقية للبلاد، ويتمركز أفراد هذه الأخيرة في مناطق "إسيان" الشمالي شرقية ويشكلون حوالي ثلث السكان في البلاد. تتواجد مجموعات مهمة من التايلنديين من أصول صينية، كان لها دور كبير في تاريخ اقتصاد البلاد. من بين العرقيات الأخرى هناك: المالايو المسلمون في الجنوب، قوميات مون وخمير والعديد من القبائل البدائية في أنحاء متفرقة وهم عادة معظمهم يسمى بالتايلانديون.



الديانة



يعتنق حوالي 84% من السكان الديانة البوذية، وهم على مذهب تيرافادا.



المسلمون
يمثل المسلمون في تايلند 16% من السكان حيث ينتشر المسلمون في مناطق الجنوب، ولهم تاريخ منفصل عن تاريخ تايلند. وكانت الأقاليم الأربعة الجنوبية تشكل مملكة فطاني. وهؤلاء المسلمون من عرق الملايو، ويتكلمون البهاسا، ويكتبونها بالأبجدية العربية.



اللغات
كذلك تتواجد بعض الجماعات المسيحية الصغيرة وبعض الهندوس. التايلندية هي لغة البلاد الرسمية، ولها حروف أبجدية خاصة، إلا أن الأقليات المختلفة تملك كل واحدة منها لهجتها الخاصة، ومن أهمها لهجتي لاو وخمير. رغم تدريس اللغة الإنكليزية في المدارس بشكل واسع، يبقى تداولها وإتقانها محدوداً جدا بين أوساط الشعب التايلندي.*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

رغم المشاكل العديدة التي تعاني منها مدينة بانكوك في البنية التحتية السياحية، إلا أن السياحة مزدهرة بها وتايلاند الدولة السياحية الثالثة في آسيا بعد ماليزيا والإمارات العربية المتحدة. جاءت مساهمة قطاع السياحة لتزيد من فعالية الاقتصاد التايلندي، بلغ عدد السياح في 2002 م حوالي 10.9 مليون شخص، بزيادة قدرها 7.3 %عن السنة السابقة (2001).

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

ئبل ما نبدا بالرحلة بدنا نشوف النشيد الوطني لتايلاند 

نشيد تايلاند الوطني
بلينج شات (بالتايلندية مما يعني نشيد وطني بالتايلندية. هو عنوان النشيد الوطني التايلندي. تمّ اعتماده في العاشر من ديسمبر عام 1939. الموسيقى من تلحين بيتر فيت والكلمات من تأليف لوانغ سارانوبرابان.
في العام 1939، عندما تم تغيير اسم البلد من سيام إلى تايلند، تم إعلان مسابقة لتأليف كلمات جديدة لنشيد جديد، وانتهت المسابقة بفوز لوانغ سارانوبرابان. وأمر رئيس الوزراء بلايك بيبولسونجرام فيبونسونغكرام أن يُعزَف النشيد الجديد كل يوم في تمام الثامنة صباحاً ومرّة أخرى في تمام السادسة مساءً، ويطلب من الجماهير أن تقف وتظهر الاحترام للبلد عند عزف النشيد. لايزال هذا القانون في حيّز التطبيق حتى يومنا هذا.



ترجمة عربية

تايلند توحّد أجساد ودماء التايلنديين
أمة الشعب; تنتمي للتايلنديين بكافة الصلات.
لقد حافظنا على الاستقلال طويلاً
لأن التايلنديين يناشدون ويحبون الوحدة.
التايلنديون محبون للسلام;
ولكن عند الحروب نحن لسنا جبناء.
لن تهدد سيادتنا
نضحي بكل قطرة من دمائنا
نادي يا أمة تايلند, سيدوم النصر طويلاً.هيّا[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]نبدا الرحلة و نشوف المناطق المميزة بتايلاند 


اولها حديقة الحب 















[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]تاليها 

جزيرة phuket 



























[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]تالتها 



Mini Siam - باتايا





































[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]رابعها 



مدينة الماء 























[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]خامسها 



السوق العائم 




السوق العائم او كما يسمونه The Floating Market يقع على بعد حوالى 400 متر من مركز شرطة مقاطعة Damonen Saduak

و يعمل هذا السوق كل صباح و ينتهى عند الظهر , ويمكنك استئجار قارب لتتمكن من التجول فى السوق او يمكنك

النزول بالقارب الخاص بك اذا كنت من سكان المدينة و امامك خيارين حينها اما ان تستخدم قاربك للتسوق , اما ان

تعرضه للايجار للسكان الراغبين او للسائحون و الزوار












[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]سادسها 



فيتسانولوك




















[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]سابعها 



lampang



Some pictures of Lampang in Northern Thailand and of the Wat Phra That Lampang Luang temple, the most interesting temple in Northern Thailand.















[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]تامنها 



 chiang rai




Chiang Rai is the capital of the northernmost province in Thailand. The city was founded in 1268 by King Mengrai and for a short time was the capital of the Mengrai dynasty until the city of Chiang Mai was founded. It was later conquered by the Mon and only returned to Thailand in 1786. The city has a lack of sights of historical interest. Wat Rong Khun is a contemporary Buddhist temple near Chiang Rai designed by the artist Chalermchai Kositpipat. Construction has started in 1997 and is still ongoing.
















[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]حديقة Dream World في بانكوك 



























[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]عالم سفاري للألعاب " Safari World"


عالم سفاري للألعاب " Safari World" وهي عباره عن حديقة حيوانات مفتوحه يتم التجول بها عن طريق باص تابع لنفس الحديقه تمتد على مساحة 440 هكتار تقع هذه الحديقة في ضواحي بانكوك في الأرياف وترى فيها الحياة الفطرية بشكلها الطبيعي بدون أقفاص وسلاسل وبها عروض جميلة مثل عروض الكاوبوي وهو عرض جميل مثل أفلام رعاة البقر الأميركية في تكساس، "Stunt Show" هذا العرض يثبت مهارة التايلاندين في تمثيل الإطلاقات النارية والقفزات الرائعة من أماكن عالية والتفجيرات المرتبة بدقة وبشكل حقيقي ومرعب. 

أيضا أجمل عروض الدلافين "Dolphin Show " وهو عرض ممتع تقوم في الدلافين بحركات مميزة ورائعة. وعرض الجواسيس أو جيمس بوند "Spy War"، وهو محاكاة لأفلام جيمس بوند وهو حقاً رائع كأنك في هوليود وترى الأشياء تحدث أمامك من طلقات نارية ومطاردات وتفجيرات. 

وعرض الطيور" Birds Show" وهو أيضاً عرض ممتع مرح، ترى الببغاوات تقود العجلات والطيور مدربة لتجلب النقود من الجمهور وتضعها في جيب المدرب. 

وعرض أسود البحر "Sealion Show" وهو عرض شيق وجميل وممتع للأطفال. 

كما يمكن الذهاب في جولة نهرية في الغابة " Jungle Cruise" وكذلك المتنزه المائي "Marine World" إضافة لمشاهدة عروض الرقص الكلاسيكي.
























[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center] حديقة التماسيح












[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

جزيرة الإبتسامه والجمال




جزيرة بوكت phuket 




تعد كما يصف البعض "جنة الله في أرضه" وتسمى في تايلند جزيرة الابتسامه وهي أكبر جزيرة تقع جنوب تايلند، وتبعد عن بانكوك ساعة بالطيران ويمكن السفر إليها عبر البواخر، تمتاز هذه الجزيرة بجمال خلاب من الطبيعة وجزيرة بوكتphuket جزيرة كبيرة يقع أجزاء منها بمتر أو أكثر تحت سطح الماء وأجزاء أخرى فوق سطح الماء من جبال منفردة أو مجتمعه يصل إرتفاع بعضها إلى 70متر أو أكثر وجميعها مكسية باللون الأخضر، وبأشجار باسقات تمثل غابة متعلقة بالجبال، وتشكل بعض مواقع الجبال المتراصة بينها على شكل دائرة أو مربع (فراغاً) داخلياً مفتوحاً على السماء تصل إليه عبر قوارب مطاطية عبر كهوف من تحت الجبال لترى جمال خلق الله في أرضه، وهذا الإبداع في جمال الطبيعة .
من الجزر التابعة لجزيرة (phuket) جزيرة (phi phi) وهي جزيرة صغيرة أخذت شهرة عالمية عندما مثل أبطال الفيلم العالمي (جيمس بوند) عدة مشاهد في أكثر من فيلم، حيث يوجد بها صخرة متميزة الجبال المحيطة بها الجهة الداخلية في زاوية قائمة ملساء كما جهة الكيكة عندما تُقَطَع .
ويتركز تواجد السياح في مدينة (باتونج) (patong) التي تبعد عن مطار (phuket) حوالي (50) دقيقة، حيث الفنادق المحلات التجارية والمطاعم، وكثير من الفنادق تقع على البحر مباشرة لترى أنظف البحار في العالم، ويمكنك مشاهدة قاع البحر بوضوح من درجة النظافة التي يحرص عليها التايلنديون، بعض الفنادق برامج مسلية لقاطنيها مثل الرياضة السويدية في الماء أو مبارة في كرة السلة في المسبح بين النزلاء، كما يوجد حضانة للأطفال في سن العاشرة تعمل من الصباح وحتى المساء
حديقة (khao sok) من أكبر الحدائق في تايلند والتي تقع في (phuket) التجول يكون في السيارة لوجود كافة أنواع الحيوانات المفترسة لتشاهدها كما هي تعيش في الطبيعة .




صور للجزر الموجودة في جزيرة فوكيت 



الجزر

اماالجزز

Maiton Island






Phi Phi Islands




Rang Yai Island




Raya Noi Island




Raya Yai Island




Similan Islands




والكثير من الجزر الصغيره

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]جزيرة كوه ساموى



تقع جزيرة كوه ساموى على الناحيه الجنوبيه لخليج تايلاند بمساحه تساوى 245كيلو متر مربع تقريبا وهى تعد ثانى أكبر جزر تايلاند مساحه بعد جزيرة فوكيت وطرق الوصول إلى تلك الجزيره إما جوا من مطار بانكوك والرحله تستغرق حوالى ساعه أو برامن بانكوك إلى محافظة (سورتانى ) ثم الفيرى إلى كوه ساموى ومدة هذه الرحله تقارب 9 ساعات.
وتتميز كوه ساموى بكونها عن باقى جزر تايلاند فهى عباره تكامل خلقى للطبيعه الخلابه والشواطئ الساحره وأشجار النخيل وجوز الهند مع كافة المستويات الفندقيه والمرافق السياحيه التى تمنح السائح الرفاهيه وقضاء رحله إسترخائيه رائعه.














[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]تايدلاند بلاد رائعة وجميلة لذلك تنشط السياحة فيها على مدار العام ..


هديل اشكركِ على الرحلة القيّمة والهادفة والرائعة والجميلة التي نقلتنا فيها الى بلاد تجمع بين سحر الشرق وحداثة الغرب وايضا المناظر الأخّاذة النادرة والتي لا تتواجد في نظيراتها من البلاد والجزر حول العالم ..

استمتعت حقا في رحلتكِ الجميلة .. فلا يسعني سوى تقديم الشكر الجزيل .. ونفع الله بكِ وبمواضيعكِ الهادفة الجميلة ..



[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]المهم تنبسط يا ابو الهد و نورت الموضوع و اتمنى انو يفيد الجميع
و شكرا كتيــــــــــــــر عالوسام  :Si (25):  :Si (25): 

 :11c8c40a:  :11c8c40a: [/align]

----------


## M® Bra!n

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا 


لكم 

 :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]لا شكر على واجب 

احنا هيك اعضاء رابطة عكس التيار

 خدومين 

منورنا مستر بين 

[/align]*

----------


## الكرمل

مشان الله بدنا انروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووح رحله ثانية
بكفي خلينا نخلص من تايلند ونرووووووووووووووووووووووووح عالفلبين أو عالصين أو عش شيلي:too_upset:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع رائع كتير منك يا هدولة  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## ورده السعاده

موضوع رووووووووعه كتير يا هدوله.. :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]تسلمو حبايبي كتير

و بالنسبة لكرمل و لا يهمك عم بحضر لبلد حلو نسافر فيه كلنا 

[/align]*

----------

